# Raccoons!



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

GAHHHH....

I don't know what raccoons are like in other parts of the country, but here I think they must be part bear. These things are unnaturally aggressive.

I let Blitz out to pee last night, he goes round to the side house and I start hearing these terrible banshee screams, I'm thinking "oh no, he's got a cat." So I run over to the side yard and there's 3 raccoons around Blitz and two up on the fence surveying the situation. BF runs out and pulls Blitz into the house while I prepare to do battle with a shovel. The raccoons found this to be a sorry excuse for defense and charged me, I ran into the house. 

In the house-checked Blitz over, they got him in the inside of his left ear, not too bad, looks like a small scratch. 

I strongly dislike raccoons.


----------



## whisperwill (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! Yeah, raccoons here are NOTHING like that... we have a female every once in a while that's agressive because her babies are around. Raccoons being that agressive doesn't seem normal... I might be tempted to call an animal control... see if they can catch one to make sure they aren't rabid or anything!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Raccoons can be very dangerous. They have caused alot of damage to many farm dogs around here.
Female Raccoons with youngsters around are the worse.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

whisperwill said:


> Oh my gosh!! Yeah, raccoons here are NOTHING like that... we have a female every once in a while that's agressive because her babies are around. Raccoons being that agressive doesn't seem normal... I might be tempted to call an animal control... see if they can catch one to make sure they aren't rabid or anything!


While rabies is rampant around here right now, they aren't rabid. It's just how they are. Coming home late at night I'm sure to carry small, throwable objects as I walk into the house, they aren't afraid to charge you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I hate those little creatures... Toronto is the world capital for raccoon populations... We have just under 500 per square mile. They're viscous and aggressive (and surprisingly intelligent)... Anyone who argues that we're encroaching on their territory, so it's not their fault, I just want to whack with a shovel... There are 20 times more raccoons in urban areas than rural, so something tells me they're occupying *our* space. 
There was a story here recently where a guy got arrested for "attacking" a raccoon in is back yard with a stick... Although I don't quite agree with beating animals with sticks, I somehow didn't feel sorry for the raccoon... Anyone ever try to attack a squirrel with a stick? It's hard cuz they run away... These suckers will chase you and seek out conflict.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Greydusk said:


> While rabies is rampant around here right now, they aren't rabid. It's just how they are. Coming home late at night I'm sure to carry small, throwable objects as I walk into the house, they aren't afraid to charge you.


How do you know? I realize that odds are not but I remembered from working at a humane society that racoons were immediately killed if they bit anyone because the can incubate for up to 6 months and even transfer to their offspring....

Raccoon Tracks... Raccoon Rabies

Either way if they are causing problems I would either trap and kill or get animal control to deal with them. Not like they are an endangered specieis.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> How do you know? I realize that odds are not but I remembered from working at a humane society that racoons were immediately killed if they bit anyone because the can incubate for up to 6 months and even transfer to their offspring....
> 
> Raccoon Tracks... Raccoon Rabies
> 
> Either way if they are causing problems I would either trap and kill or get animal control to deal with them. Not like they are an endangered specieis.


My neighbor traps them all the time, I'm having her put some on my side of the fence. 

Luckily puppers is up to date on his rabies vac. 

These raccoons are urbanized, even though across the street is miles and miles of national forest, they choose to live underneath the street in the storm drain.


----------

